# Advice on selling my Corsa Extra?



## kaypee (May 22, 2006)

Howdy RBR'ers. Could use some advice from the Merckx experts whose knowledge far outreaches my own. I'm considering selling a late 80s/early 90s Corsa Extra (haven't checked the serial # yet). The frameset (57cm) and various components were given to me by a friend (yes, a very good friend :thumbsup: ); alas, it's a tad too big for me (I was in hopeful denial during the whole build about its size). A fun project nonetheless, mostly using Campy Victory, adding various components from my spare parts bin (e.g. Ultegra RD). As pictured below, the bike is in "neo-retro" mode, with black aero wheels (a spare training set), threadless stem, anatomic bars, etc. -- I was just curious how it would look as such, so I apologize if the image offends!. I also have an old tubular wheelset (Suntour hubs w/ 6spd cogset on unmarked rims), the old Cinelli quill stem and bars, and matching Victory RD that I can easily swap out for a more "vintage" look/feel. 

So.... should I try to sell (here and/or on the 'Bay) the bike as a whole (either modernized or vintage) or part it out? As with most others, my experience as been that parting out maximizes $$. However, Campy Victory isn't exactly in high demand, and there appears to be plenty of NOS available for cheap on eBay. Thought the components might be worth more to someone in search of a ready-to-ride classic than as inidividual components...

I suppose I should also mention that the frameset is in good shape, with some touched up nicks and BB cable rub, but nothing serious.

Any thoughts are welcome and very much appreciated!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Your best option for getting the most money is eBay. If you have a good idea of your bike's value, RBR classifieds are also very good. However, it sounds like you are unsure about the price, so in that case I would let the marketplace decide on eBay. From following eBay auctions over several years, most Merckx steel frames sell for good prices if they are in nice shape and the seller includes good photos and description. Your frame is a very popular size and color, so that works in your favor. Seems to be in excellent condition. The frame/fork alone would probably sell for $400-500 on eBay, but the value of your total bike depends a lot on the components and their condition. Most bidders would be primarily interested in the frame and fork.


----------



## kaypee (May 22, 2006)

tarwheel2 said:


> Your best option for getting the most money is eBay. If you have a good idea of your bike's value, RBR classifieds are also very good. However, it sounds like you are unsure about the price, so in that case I would let the marketplace decide on eBay. From following eBay auctions over several years, most Merckx steel frames sell for good prices if they are in nice shape and the seller includes good photos and description. Your frame is a very popular size and color, so that works in your favor. Seems to be in excellent condition. The frame/fork alone would probably sell for $400-500 on eBay, but the value of your total bike depends a lot on the components and their condition. Most bidders would be primarily interested in the frame and fork.


Thanks, tarwheel2. I suspected as much, but thought I'd throw it out there. I'll probably end up parting everything out, but will have only modest expectations for the sale of the components. Thanks again.

kp


----------



## kaypee (May 22, 2006)

*Now for sale on eBay....*

The aforementioned Corsa Extra frameset is now up for bid on the 'Bay. It is a 1988 or 1989, 57cm w/ Columbus SLX. Here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220019980885

Thanks for your interest, and let me know if you have questions....


----------

